# Stör-Rückkehrer



## kati48268 (9. November 2021)

Fast taggleich nach 12Jahren erschien die PN des IGB 
mit meiner allerersten Veröffentlichung im Angelbereich,
wo es auch um das Wiederansiedlungsprojekt des IGB ging 
Gruß an Jörn Gessner 








						Rückkehr der Riesen - FISCH & FANG
					

FISCH&FANG. Deutschlands erstes Anglermagazin. Immer faszinierend, lebendig und praxisnah. Und immer mit DVD!




					fischundfang.de


----------



## jkc (9. November 2021)

Wo ist eigentlich das WRRL-Verschlechterungsverbot, wenn man es mal braucht?


----------



## Mikesch (9. November 2021)

Auf dem Papier, und da ist es schon seit es die WRRL gibt.
Nur, kaum ein Verantwortlicher hält sich daran, und die "Ausbaulobby" interessiert die WRRL gar nicht.


----------



## fredolf (21. November 2021)

Schaut Euch die Fischtreppe in Geesthacht an - dann wisst Ihr wie viele Wanderfische aufsteigen - 10% /20% ?????
Für 30 Millionen Euro gebaut, aber für Instandhaltung und Reparatur ist kein Geld (oder Wille) mehr vorhanden !


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. November 2021)

fredolf schrieb:


> Schaut Euch die Fischtreppe in Geesthacht an - dann wisst Ihr wie viele Wanderfische aufsteigen - 10% /20% ?????
> Für 30 Millionen Euro gebaut, aber für Instandhaltung und Reparatur ist kein Geld (oder Wille) mehr vorhanden !


Das ist auch eine der größten Frechheiten, die mir hier in der Gegend einfallen. Die Verantwortlichen sollten alle den Arsch versohlt bekommen!


----------

